# kayak found in Clear Creek



## liquiddescent (Feb 8, 2008)

I fished a kayak out of the eddy at the bottom of Nomad this morning, no name in it. this is not the rocker that was reported lost yesterday. give us a call at 970 372-2870 if its yours.


----------



## NastyB (Feb 14, 2013)

It was mine, and Allen from Liquid Descent is the man! Thanks again guys


----------

